# Man, my friend is crazy



## Hadley4000 (Feb 5, 2009)

One of my friends at school took interest in the cube after seeing me solve it. He asked if he could play around with it, so I let him see it. After 20 minutes he got the F2L, just from watching me do it. The next day he solved it. No help.

That was a few months ago. He has sped uo to average in the high 50s. His birthday was yesterday, and I gave him a 4x4x4. 20 minutes and he solved it. No help.

Took me a week to solve the cube with no help, and about 2 hours to solve the 4x4x4 no help. He has potential.


----------



## SRV (Feb 5, 2009)

Your friend is smart!!! My best wishes to him in his cubing!!!!

Is he the guy from your video that you challenge him one-handed??


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 5, 2009)

My record for teaching is actually less than 2 hours.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've only taught one person, and it took months. The worst part is knowing that it's my teaching, 'cause the person totally had a knack for seeing the relations between pieces.


----------



## Odin (Feb 6, 2009)

i taught my big bro, it took him 3 hours to fully memo all the algs for the 3x3x3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 6, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> My record for teaching is actually less than 2 hours.



Good to know, but he wasn't taught.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 6, 2009)

SRV said:


> Your friend is smart!!! My best wishes to him in his cubing!!!!
> 
> Is he the guy from your video that you challenge him one-handed??






Sure is


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 6, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > My record for teaching is actually less than 2 hours.
> ...



I really want that other guy who was capable of figuring out the rubik's cube in 26 years to know about this friend of yours 

The fact that he solved it in 26 years... How did the media hear about it anyway?


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 6, 2009)

Media has ears, because they lent their ears to the walls


----------



## Rabid (Feb 6, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > My record for teaching is actually less than 2 hours.
> ...



He picked up the intuitive steps of F2L from watching you. He solved a couple algs overnight. Not terribly impressive.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 6, 2009)

Rabid said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



Oh can it. Really.


----------



## Rabid (Feb 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Rabid said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



I qualified it. Maybe he sat home and learned Sune off the internet for 10 hours. Really.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Feb 6, 2009)

Rabid said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



more impressive the the guy who took 26 years XD


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 6, 2009)

It took me 3 hours of messing around with it to get my first solve. It really isnt that hard. I wonder how many could have done it if they hadn't been fed the beginners method.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to say that the cube isn't that greatly hard. It took me about ~3 hours to figure out the cube intuitively (FIRST SOLVE ONLY) after watching a dude do the cube. The only thing I knew was that I was supposed to do layer by layer. After that, I learned the entire LBL method in 1 hour or so. (For some reason learning the entire full fridrich has been taking me a while... I guess being lazy really doesn't help)

I was able to solve a 4x4 intuitively based on what I knew about the 3x3 in about 1 hour per attempt on my 2nd attempt. So I have to say as long as you have the patience, desire to solve the cube, and some ability in mathematics or spacial coordination, anyone can do it.


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> I was able to solve a 4x4 intuitively based on what I knew about the 3x3 in about 1 hour per attempt on my 2nd attempt. So I have to say as long as you have the patience, desire to solve the cube, and some ability in mathematics or spacial coordination, anyone can do it.



How did you solve it and how did you handle parity?


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was extremely lucky. Keep in mind, like the first solve of 3x3, those two were the only attempts at intuitive.

I read the instruction booklet that came with the cube (yes I'm cheap...). It said something about when you do the cube layer by layer you have a 50% chance of coming up with two edges on the last layer on the same side wrongly flipped or something like that? So... WITH ALGORITHMS I KNEW FROM 3x3 (I had learned some of Fridrich and all of LBL for 3x3 at this point)... I just patiently tried over and over to try to get that layer - by - layer. Somehow I managed to get to the last layer on the first attempt -- with (I think 2 or 4) edges misoriented and that's where I gave up because I knew I was screwed (from what the book said) without any knowledge of how to set up those since 4x4 has two edges per side.

Then on my 2nd try, I was very lucky and for some reason all the LL edges were oriented correctly, so I didn't have to deal with parity at all.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 8, 2009)

I solved the 4x4 without help until I got to the last two edges and parity :/


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 8, 2009)

No, not true.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 8, 2009)

Being able to learn and solve the cube that fast is pretty smart, but if you mean potential to be a speedcuber..probably not. Practice makes a speedcuber..it doesn't matter if you have brains or not..

Unless he's smart enough to come up with a method that totally owns Fridrich..then we're talking =p


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

Taught a guy who was about 6 years older than me in 40 minutes. 
Taught myself the 4x4 in about 1 day. And myself 3x3 in a day (but I used a book for 3x3).


----------

